# Canadian Victor & Victrix 2011



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Victor Ike 

IKE

A sable girl. Yay!
Whitside's Then Came Me


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

both gorgeous dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

don't know a thing about them , but I have to say I like the GVX's sire BIM Sel Ch Greenwood's Achilles OFA
I like the idea of the level topline in motion. 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I do not know "Killy" personally. I have seen him listed as the sire of a number of dogs being exhibited.


----------

